
Slack on Slack: Turning channels into our central command for incident response - jakereece
https://slackhq.com/slack-channels-for-incident-management
======
jakereece
Super awesome of Slack to hire an actual on the ground emergency
responder(emergency services leader at Burning Man) within their SRE team.

